# Holster Recommendations?



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm looking for a leather belt holster (possibly a pancake type) for a S&W 629 Mountain Gun (4" tapered barrel). I've checked a couple of sites but most only have views of semi-autos and I'd like to see that big revolver in one. Thanks for any recommendations.
Charlie


----------



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

charlie shoot me a e-mail.
pete


----------



## BarbedWireSmile (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a DeSantis holster w/ thumb-break and cant for a 686. Basically like a semi-auto pancake but for a revolver. Is this the type of thing you're looking for? Try DeSantis's website. I would send a picture but I'm out of town...

Galco also makes them. Looks like this, but for a larger frame revolver:
http://www.impactguns.com/store/media/galco_speed_sm.jpg


----------

